# مبرووك مارتينا



## Coptic Man (10 يناير 2006)

فلنهني الاخت مارتينا علي حصولها علي لقب عضو الشرف

فانه تستحقه علي جدارة نظرا لمشاركاتها المميزة 

maarttina​


----------



## My Rock (10 يناير 2006)

الف الف مبروك, ربنا يستخدمك اكثر و اكثر


سلام و نعمة...


----------



## Maya (10 يناير 2006)

*أختي maarttina

أريد أن أهنئك على هذه الثقة والمحبة من أخوتك في المنتدى ، ومنحك هذه الصفة في المنتدى ، ولكنك تستحقين لهذه المشاركات الجريئة والقوية ، واسمحي لي أن أصفك بالصوت القبطي الشجاع الذي يذكر الحقائق ويبتعد عن الخوف والذل والخضوع للرأي والفكر المحمدي و الشرعية المزعومة للاحتلال العربي المحمدي الوحشي  لأرض مصر القبطية المباركة حضن الرب يسوع والعائلة المقدسة زمن الاضطهاد ...

أهنئك على مشاركاتك وأتمنى مزيد من المتابعة المشاركة المميزة والقوية وحوارك الدقيق والواثق ومبنى على أسس علمية  ومنطقية قوية  وأهم من ذلك واقعية مما يحدث يومياً او تاريخياً  والاهم هو الصوت الحر والانتماء القبطي المصري  الأصيل ، أهنئك من  جديد وأتمنى منك مزيد من المشاركات واعدك أنني سأشارك في الحوار والنقاش في المواضيع التي تقدمينها عندما أنهي امتحاناتي وأتفرغ تماماً  للمشاركة والحوار ....

سلام رب المجد يكون دايماً معك ..*


----------



## antoon refaat (10 يناير 2006)

الف مبروك مارتينا


----------



## ميرنا (10 يناير 2006)

*مبروك يا معلم وعقبال مجوزك كده وافرح فيكى ايه اصدى افرح بيكى *


----------



## blackguitar (10 يناير 2006)

*الف ميروك يا مارتينا 
مش غريب على مواضيعك الحماسيه دى*


----------



## maarttina (10 يناير 2006)

يا جماعة مش عارفه اقولكم ايه  بجد احرجتوني ومتشكره جدا علي الثقة ده اللي جت بسرعة جدا ويارب في اسم يسوع اكون مستحقه  اخدم اسمي
صلوا من اجلي وانا سعيده جدا بانضمامي للاسرة الجميلة ده وربنا يديم محبتنا ده طول العمر لاننا في النهاية هدفنا واحد
سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون معاكم


----------



## girl_in_jesus (10 يناير 2006)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون معكم امين 
الف مبروك يا مرتينا مع انى جديدة بس واثقة انك تستحقى كدة  وبأذن المسيح 
للامام دائما....††
وسلام ونعمة


----------



## ezzzak (10 يناير 2006)

مبروك مرتينا ربنا يباركك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (10 يناير 2006)

الف الف مبروك مارتنا 
مع اننا متعملناش مع بعض بس انا حاسس انك تستحقينها


----------



## Messias (13 يناير 2006)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## hima85222 (14 يناير 2006)

ألف مبروك مرتينا

على حصولك هذا اللقب

وندعو الرب بالكثير من المواضيع


----------

